# Oris Carlos Coste FAKE vs GENUINE



## ARTUSZKA (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi

First of all i have to tell that i'm not use fake watches and at now (from year ago)
i'm wearing my own genuine Oris TT1 chronograph (you can see on picture below compare with fake 
Oris Carlos Coste) and i'm not promo here fake watches ...just want share my knowledge
and help others how to recognise fake chinese watch (expensive) from original genuine.

To be honest i think i have good knowledge about fakes , that's why i decided to show
these pictures and start this topic...

Next topic i would like to start with my problem with my genuine TT1 because Oris date
changer is "dead" from 2 weeks so i will have to ask 4 help (mean diagram ,pattern 7750).

if u find some interesting photos or articles similar to this topic pls. share it with us  
bdw , sory 4 my english and thx all who will read this.

ART.SCHNEIDER.










Link to better resolution : http://img152.imageshack.us/img152/7349/22222222zb3.jpg

Below 3 (only found) Oris fakes with chinese 7750 compare to genuine :
At this moment i found only these three models so these pictures u can treat like warning 
for potencial buyers to not be cheated ...
Of course u can find a houndred's cheap fake's (about 100$) but they are not worth talk about them (just look first image beyond 










*Below few picture fake Oris Calos Coste :*

Important thing is that fake Oris come with rubber strap only (with no bransolet at this moment 14.06.08)
so if someone who want sell this watch tell's you "...i have no bransolet" probably (99%) he have fake ..










Link to better resolution : http://img167.imageshack.us/img167/9203/555555555555555ch2.jpg

Below u can compare genuine mechanism ETA 7750 
*( heart of genuine Oris Carlos Coste known as Oris 678**)* 
and chinese version fake 7750 . (On chinese fake Oris Carlos Coste)










Link to better resolution : http://img505.imageshack.us/img505/9496/0000000000000xd7.jpg

...i hope this will really helpfull for some people , feel free to tell your opinion on this topic
and of course if some picture or text will be wrong with rules this forum pls admin to clear this .

At the end i have to tell you all example that you can't trust no one : 
When was corupt date changer on my TT1 :think: , i was at biggest Oris deler in my country 
and selesman told me that my TT1 have "gas" inside :-s and no one can't open this watch because after need "pomp"
this gas inside again o| ....really this is unbelieveble ...man who sell so expensive watches know nothing ...<|
I really try understand this guy (for 500$ per month is hard put heart on his job ;-) )


----------



## civic98 (May 13, 2008)

Wow.. Great info there! Can't believe how real a fake looks like! Thanks!


----------



## ARTUSZKA (Jun 14, 2008)

civic98 said:


> Wow.. Great info there! Can't believe how real a fake looks like! Thanks!


thank you  i hope this really help people


----------



## om-4 (Dec 5, 2007)

Used TT1 for $250? I think I'll take two.


----------



## ARTUSZKA (Jun 14, 2008)

om-4 said:


> Used TT1 for $250? I think I'll take two.


hi , u must ask guy from this topic :
Polishing the Oris TT Titanium?

he buy TT1 for this price , i had no time to check prices but maybe ? who knows ?

...i was buying my TT1 chronograph from dealer for about 3000$ a year ago , now new version TT1 chronograph
at the same dealer cost 4000$ (one diferences are waves on dial on new model) ...and carlos coste cost 5000$ - of course i know prices from net but i wanted buy and see at once and was afraid buying from net...that's why buy from dealer.


----------



## HK Shooter (Apr 17, 2007)

Don't worry, the one I bought on the Ebay for $250 without a bracelet was real. I just got lucky :-!










But thanks for the Info. You can never be too careful :thanks
http://wiersbitzky.com/Documents/IMG_2023.JPG


----------



## ARTUSZKA (Jun 14, 2008)

HK Shooter said:


> Don't worry, the one I bought on the Ebay for $250 without a bracelet was real. I just got lucky :-!
> 
> But thanks for the Info. You can never be too careful :thanks


 , Yes i read your tread before so i used your price like example (only fulish buy fake for 700-800$ when they can buy watch like you on good price 









this is picture of mine TT1 but i had no luck like you i just bought from dealer for 3000$ , and i knew that on net are cheaper but was afraid buy like that , probably i would buy at once your TT1 for 250$ ...

bdw, i like Oris but main reason was that chinese don't made fake TT1 (these i saw was ridiculus; and worth no talk about them)

...next reason was buying model with 7750 (not with 2836) because with 2836 i saw too many fake watches on my life (cheapest still are submariner (120$) with probably real 2836 from tajwan-where is one of the bigest factory eta from chinese buying "silently" verks and use them to make fakes - as u know 2836 mechanism is very cheap - about 50-60$ for everyone but when u buy a 1000 pices they give u super price ...)

thx for response


----------



## BDStevens (Apr 29, 2007)

Excellent post. Thanks for the information.


----------

